# wpa_supplicant setup for iwl-6005

## Royal_ts

As you said... Until this point it works fine. Now I have tried to setup wpa_supplicant.

I worte

```

wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 ⁻iwlan0 -c/etc/wap_supplicant/etc/wap_supplicant.conf -dddt

```

Then the next problem did appear

The Output of the command:

```

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0'

ap_scan=1

Line: 12 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     41 6e 64 72 6f 69 64 41 50 35 30 33 31            AndroidAP5031   

key_mgmt: 0x4

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='AndroidAP5031'

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 08:11:96:3d:17:90

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x44fca9 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x44fca9 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x44fca9 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x44fca9 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

nl80211: Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=0): [NULL]

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 10 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Scan trigger

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: New scan results available

Received scan results (7 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 1

BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID 00:21:91:2a:20:db SSID 'eichsfeld'

BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID 00:24:fe:ad:17:ed SSID 'Home'

BSS: Add new id 2 BSSID 94:44:52:bb:53:f7 SSID 'belkin.36f7'

BSS: Add new id 3 BSSID 84:c9:b2:c3:74:67 SSID 'SPCQ'

BSS: Add new id 4 BSSID 00:24:01:2a:1c:44 SSID 'MoskitoNetz'

BSS: Add new id 5 BSSID 00:17:9a:61:bd:79 SSID 'Skinnie@home'

BSS: Add new id 6 BSSID b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 SSID 'AndroidAP5031'

New scan results available

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:21:91:2a:20:db ssid='eichsfeld' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:24:fe:ad:17:ed ssid='Home' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 94:44:52:bb:53:f7 ssid='belkin.36f7' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 84:c9:b2:c3:74:67 ssid='SPCQ' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0xc31

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:24:01:2a:1c:44 ssid='MoskitoNetz' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: 00:17:9a:61:bd:79 ssid='Skinnie@home' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x431

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 ssid='AndroidAP5031' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x401

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:21:91:2a:20:db ssid='eichsfeld' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:24:fe:ad:17:ed ssid='Home' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 94:44:52:bb:53:f7 ssid='belkin.36f7' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 84:c9:b2:c3:74:67 ssid='SPCQ' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0xc31

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:24:01:2a:1c:44 ssid='MoskitoNetz' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: 00:17:9a:61:bd:79 ssid='Skinnie@home' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

6: b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 ssid='AndroidAP5031' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x401

   selected non-WPA AP b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 ssid='AndroidAP5031'

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Cancelling scan request

Trying to authenticate with b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 (SSID='AndroidAP5031' freq=2437 MHz)

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: SCANNING -> AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Authenticate (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=b4:07:f9:9e:85:86

  * freq=2437

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     41 6e 64 72 6f 69 64 41 50 35 30 33 31            AndroidAP5031   

  * IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

  * Auth Type 0

nl80211: Authentication request send successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: MLME event 37

nl80211: MLME event frame - hexdump(len=41): b0 08 3a 01 08 11 96 3d 17 90 b4 07 f9 9e 85 86 b4 07 f9 9e 85 86 f0 6d 00 00 02 00 00 00 dd 09 00 10 18 02 01 00 00 00 00

SME: Authentication response: peer=b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 auth_type=0 status_code=0

SME: Authentication response IEs - hexdump(len=11): dd 09 00 10 18 02 01 00 00 00 00

Trying to associate with b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 (SSID='AndroidAP5031' freq=2437 MHz)

State: AUTHENTICATING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

SME: Could not parse own IEs?!

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

nl80211: Associate (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=b4:07:f9:9e:85:86

  * freq=2437

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     41 6e 64 72 6f 69 64 41 50 35 30 33 31            AndroidAP5031   

  * IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

nl80211: Association request send successfully

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Ignored unknown event (cmd=19)

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: MLME event 38

nl80211: MLME event frame - hexdump(len=57): 10 00 3a 01 08 11 96 3d 17 90 b4 07 f9 9e 85 86 b4 07 f9 9e 85 86 00 6e 01 04 00 00 02 c0 01 08 82 84 8b 96 24 30 48 6c 32 04 0c 12 18 60 dd 09 00 10 18 02 01 00 00 00 00

Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=27): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 24 30 48 6c 32 04 0c 12 18 60 dd 09 00 10 18 02 01 00 00 00 00

freq=2437 MHz

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=b4:07:f9:9e:85:86

Associated with b4:07:f9:9e:85:86

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state S_FORCE_AUTH

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Cancelling authentication timeout

State: ASSOCIATED -> COMPLETED

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

Cancelling scan request

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Ignore connect event (cmd=46) when using userspace SME

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface wlan0

wpa_driver_nl80211_deauthenticate

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: COMPLETED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 1->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

BSS: Remove id 0 BSSID 00:21:91:2a:20:db SSID 'eichsfeld'

BSS: Remove id 1 BSSID 00:24:fe:ad:17:ed SSID 'Home'

BSS: Remove id 2 BSSID 94:44:52:bb:53:f7 SSID 'belkin.36f7'

BSS: Remove id 3 BSSID 84:c9:b2:c3:74:67 SSID 'SPCQ'

BSS: Remove id 4 BSSID 00:24:01:2a:1c:44 SSID 'MoskitoNetz'

BSS: Remove id 5 BSSID 00:17:9a:61:bd:79 SSID 'Skinnie@home'

BSS: Remove id 6 BSSID b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 SSID 'AndroidAP5031'

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0'

ap_scan=1

Line: 12 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     41 6e 64 72 6f 69 64 41 50 35 30 33 31            AndroidAP5031   

key_mgmt: 0x4

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='AndroidAP5031'

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 08:11:96:3d:17:90

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x44fca9 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x44fca9 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x44fca9 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x44fca9 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

nl80211: Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=0): [NULL]

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 10 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Scan trigger

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: New scan results available

Received scan results (8 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 1

BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID 88:25:2c:d3:7d:e4 SSID 'EasyBox-D37D38'

BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID 00:21:91:2a:20:db SSID 'eichsfeld'

BSS: Add new id 2 BSSID 00:24:01:39:75:c9 SSID 'A-H_rnchen'

BSS: Add new id 3 BSSID 84:c9:b2:c3:74:67 SSID 'SPCQ'

BSS: Add new id 4 BSSID 00:1a:2a:04:bd:e6 SSID 'Arcor-04BD44'

BSS: Add new id 5 BSSID 00:24:01:2a:1c:44 SSID 'MoskitoNetz'

BSS: Add new id 6 BSSID 00:17:9a:61:bd:79 SSID 'Skinnie@home'

BSS: Add new id 7 BSSID b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 SSID 'AndroidAP5031'

New scan results available

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 88:25:2c:d3:7d:e4 ssid='EasyBox-D37D38' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:2a:20:db ssid='eichsfeld' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:24:01:39:75:c9 ssid='A-H_rnchen' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 84:c9:b2:c3:74:67 ssid='SPCQ' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0xc31

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:1a:2a:04:bd:e6 ssid='Arcor-04BD44' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: 00:24:01:2a:1c:44 ssid='MoskitoNetz' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

6: 00:17:9a:61:bd:79 ssid='Skinnie@home' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x431

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

7: b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 ssid='AndroidAP5031' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x401

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 88:25:2c:d3:7d:e4 ssid='EasyBox-D37D38' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:2a:20:db ssid='eichsfeld' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:24:01:39:75:c9 ssid='A-H_rnchen' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 84:c9:b2:c3:74:67 ssid='SPCQ' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0xc31

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:1a:2a:04:bd:e6 ssid='Arcor-04BD44' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: 00:24:01:2a:1c:44 ssid='MoskitoNetz' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

6: 00:17:9a:61:bd:79 ssid='Skinnie@home' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

7: b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 ssid='AndroidAP5031' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x401

   selected non-WPA AP b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 ssid='AndroidAP5031'

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Cancelling scan request

Trying to authenticate with b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 (SSID='AndroidAP5031' freq=2437 MHz)

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: SCANNING -> AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Authenticate (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=b4:07:f9:9e:85:86

  * freq=2437

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     41 6e 64 72 6f 69 64 41 50 35 30 33 31            AndroidAP5031   

  * IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

  * Auth Type 0

nl80211: Authentication request send successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: MLME event 37

nl80211: MLME event frame - hexdump(len=41): b0 08 3a 01 08 11 96 3d 17 90 b4 07 f9 9e 85 86 b4 07 f9 9e 85 86 30 c2 00 00 02 00 00 00 dd 09 00 10 18 02 01 00 00 00 00

SME: Authentication response: peer=b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 auth_type=0 status_code=0

SME: Authentication response IEs - hexdump(len=11): dd 09 00 10 18 02 01 00 00 00 00

Trying to associate with b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 (SSID='AndroidAP5031' freq=2437 MHz)

State: AUTHENTICATING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

SME: Could not parse own IEs?!

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

nl80211: Associate (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=b4:07:f9:9e:85:86

  * freq=2437

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     41 6e 64 72 6f 69 64 41 50 35 30 33 31            AndroidAP5031   

  * IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

nl80211: Association request send successfully

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Ignored unknown event (cmd=19)

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: MLME event 38

nl80211: MLME event frame - hexdump(len=57): 10 00 3a 01 08 11 96 3d 17 90 b4 07 f9 9e 85 86 b4 07 f9 9e 85 86 40 c2 01 04 00 00 02 c0 01 08 82 84 8b 96 24 30 48 6c 32 04 0c 12 18 60 dd 09 00 10 18 02 01 00 00 00 00

Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=27): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 24 30 48 6c 32 04 0c 12 18 60 dd 09 00 10 18 02 01 00 00 00 00

freq=2437 MHz

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=b4:07:f9:9e:85:86

Associated with b4:07:f9:9e:85:86

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state S_FORCE_AUTH

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Cancelling authentication timeout

State: ASSOCIATED -> COMPLETED

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

Cancelling scan request

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Ignore connect event (cmd=46) when using userspace SME

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface wlan0

wpa_driver_nl80211_deauthenticate

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: COMPLETED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 1->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

BSS: Remove id 0 BSSID 88:25:2c:d3:7d:e4 SSID 'EasyBox-D37D38'

BSS: Remove id 1 BSSID 00:21:91:2a:20:db SSID 'eichsfeld'

BSS: Remove id 2 BSSID 00:24:01:39:75:c9 SSID 'A-H_rnchen'

BSS: Remove id 3 BSSID 84:c9:b2:c3:74:67 SSID 'SPCQ'

BSS: Remove id 4 BSSID 00:1a:2a:04:bd:e6 SSID 'Arcor-04BD44'

BSS: Remove id 5 BSSID 00:24:01:2a:1c:44 SSID 'MoskitoNetz'

BSS: Remove id 6 BSSID 00:17:9a:61:bd:79 SSID 'Skinnie@home'

BSS: Remove id 7 BSSID b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 SSID 'AndroidAP5031'

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

1318612722.427514: Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

1318612722.427535: Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

1318612722.427538: Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

1318612722.427558: ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

1318612722.427560: ctrl_interface_group='0'

1318612722.427562: ap_scan=1

1318612722.427563: eapol_version=1

1318612722.427565: fast_reauth=1

1318612722.427566: Line: 16 - start of a new network block

1318612722.427571: ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     41 6e 64 72 6f 69 64 41 50 35 30 33 31            AndroidAP5031   

1318612722.427577: key_mgmt: 0x4

1318612722.427586: Priority group 0

1318612722.427588:    id=0 ssid='AndroidAP5031'

1318612722.551570: netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

1318612722.556051: Own MAC address: 08:11:96:3d:17:90

1318612722.556134: wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x44fca9 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

1318612722.556184: wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x44fca9 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

1318612722.556209: wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x44fca9 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

1318612722.556230: wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x44fca9 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

1318612722.556240: RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

1318612722.556250: Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

1318612722.558007: EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

1318612722.558010: EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

1318612722.558035: EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

1318612722.558037: EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

1318612722.558039: EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

1318612722.558040: EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

1318612722.558053: EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

1318612722.558469: ctrl_interface_group=0

1318612722.558509: Added interface wlan0

1318612722.558525: RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

1318612722.558528: RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

1318612722.656450: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

1318612722.656468: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

1318612722.656536: nl80211: Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=0): [NULL]

1318612722.659343: Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 10 seconds

1318612722.659370: nl80211: Event message available

1318612722.659387: nl80211: Scan trigger

1318612723.559068: EAPOL: disable timer tick

1318612723.559085: EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

1318612725.936307: nl80211: Event message available

1318612725.936334: nl80211: New scan results available

1318612725.936420: Received scan results (9 BSSes)

1318612725.936431: BSS: Start scan result update 1

1318612725.936434: BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID 88:25:2c:d3:7d:e4 SSID 'EasyBox-D37D38'

1318612725.936443: BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID 00:24:fe:ad:17:ed SSID 'Home'

1318612725.936447: BSS: Add new id 2 BSSID 00:21:91:2a:20:db SSID 'eichsfeld'

1318612725.936450: BSS: Add new id 3 BSSID 94:44:52:bb:53:f7 SSID 'belkin.36f7'

1318612725.936452: BSS: Add new id 4 BSSID bc:05:43:42:31:57 SSID 'FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7112'

1318612725.936454: BSS: Add new id 5 BSSID 7c:4f:b5:87:8c:e4 SSID 'ALICE-WLAN67'

1318612725.936457: BSS: Add new id 6 BSSID 00:1a:2a:04:bd:e6 SSID 'Arcor-04BD44'

1318612725.936459: BSS: Add new id 7 BSSID 00:17:9a:61:bd:79 SSID 'Skinnie@home'

1318612725.936461: BSS: Add new id 8 BSSID b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 SSID 'AndroidAP5031'

1318612725.936464: New scan results available

1318612725.936466: Selecting BSS from priority group 0

1318612725.936467: Try to find WPA-enabled AP

1318612725.936467: 0: 88:25:2c:d3:7d:e4 ssid='EasyBox-D37D38' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

1318612725.936469:    skip - SSID mismatch

1318612725.936470: 1: 00:24:fe:ad:17:ed ssid='Home' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x431

1318612725.936471:    skip - SSID mismatch

1318612725.936472: 2: 00:21:91:2a:20:db ssid='eichsfeld' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431

1318612725.936504:    skip - SSID mismatch

1318612725.936505: 3: 94:44:52:bb:53:f7 ssid='belkin.36f7' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

1318612725.936506:    skip - SSID mismatch

1318612725.936507: 4: bc:05:43:42:31:57 ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7112' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

1318612725.936508:    skip - SSID mismatch

1318612725.936508: 5: 7c:4f:b5:87:8c:e4 ssid='ALICE-WLAN67' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x431

1318612725.936510:    skip - SSID mismatch

1318612725.936510: 6: 00:1a:2a:04:bd:e6 ssid='Arcor-04BD44' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431

1318612725.936511:    skip - SSID mismatch

1318612725.936512: 7: 00:17:9a:61:bd:79 ssid='Skinnie@home' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x431

1318612725.936513:    skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1318612725.936514: 8: b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 ssid='AndroidAP5031' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x401

1318612725.936515:    skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1318612725.936516: Try to find non-WPA AP

1318612725.936516: 0: 88:25:2c:d3:7d:e4 ssid='EasyBox-D37D38' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

1318612725.936518:    skip - SSID mismatch

1318612725.936518: 1: 00:24:fe:ad:17:ed ssid='Home' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x431

1318612725.936519:    skip - SSID mismatch

1318612725.936520: 2: 00:21:91:2a:20:db ssid='eichsfeld' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431

1318612725.936521:    skip - SSID mismatch

1318612725.936522: 3: 94:44:52:bb:53:f7 ssid='belkin.36f7' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

1318612725.936523:    skip - SSID mismatch

1318612725.936523: 4: bc:05:43:42:31:57 ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7112' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

1318612725.936525:    skip - SSID mismatch

1318612725.936525: 5: 7c:4f:b5:87:8c:e4 ssid='ALICE-WLAN67' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x431

1318612725.936526:    skip - SSID mismatch

1318612725.936527: 6: 00:1a:2a:04:bd:e6 ssid='Arcor-04BD44' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431

1318612725.936528:    skip - SSID mismatch

1318612725.936529: 7: 00:17:9a:61:bd:79 ssid='Skinnie@home' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x431

1318612725.936530:    skip - SSID mismatch

1318612725.936530: 8: b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 ssid='AndroidAP5031' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x401

1318612725.936532:    selected non-WPA AP b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 ssid='AndroidAP5031'

1318612725.936539: Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

1318612725.936540: WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

1318612725.936541: WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

1318612725.936543: WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

1318612725.936545: Cancelling scan request

1318612725.936547: Trying to authenticate with b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 (SSID='AndroidAP5031' freq=2437 MHz)

1318612725.936548: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

1318612725.936548: State: SCANNING -> AUTHENTICATING

1318612725.936550: EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

1318612725.936551: EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

1318612725.936590: EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

1318612725.936591: EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

1318612725.936604: EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

1318612725.936604: EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

1318612725.936623: nl80211: Authenticate (ifindex=4)

1318612725.936624:   * bssid=b4:07:f9:9e:85:86

1318612725.936625:   * freq=2437

1318612725.936626:   * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     41 6e 64 72 6f 69 64 41 50 35 30 33 31            AndroidAP5031   

1318612725.936630:   * IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

1318612725.936631:   * Auth Type 0

1318612725.936644: nl80211: Authentication request send successfully

1318612725.936650: RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

1318612725.936652: RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

1318612725.941237: nl80211: Event message available

1318612725.941277: nl80211: MLME event 37

1318612725.941279: nl80211: MLME event frame - hexdump(len=41): b0 08 3a 01 08 11 96 3d 17 90 b4 07 f9 9e 85 86 b4 07 f9 9e 85 86 50 87 00 00 02 00 00 00 dd 09 00 10 18 02 01 00 00 00 00

1318612725.941286: SME: Authentication response: peer=b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 auth_type=0 status_code=0

1318612725.941287: SME: Authentication response IEs - hexdump(len=11): dd 09 00 10 18 02 01 00 00 00 00

1318612725.941308: Trying to associate with b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 (SSID='AndroidAP5031' freq=2437 MHz)

1318612725.941309: State: AUTHENTICATING -> ASSOCIATING

1318612725.941310: wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

1318612725.941311: netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

1318612725.941319: SME: Could not parse own IEs?!

1318612725.941320: WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

1318612725.941321: nl80211: Associate (ifindex=4)

1318612725.941323:   * bssid=b4:07:f9:9e:85:86

1318612725.941324:   * freq=2437

1318612725.941325:   * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     41 6e 64 72 6f 69 64 41 50 35 30 33 31            AndroidAP5031   

1318612725.941328:   * IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

1318612725.941346: nl80211: Association request send successfully

1318612725.943912: nl80211: Event message available

1318612725.943941: nl80211: Ignored unknown event (cmd=19)

1318612725.945657: nl80211: Event message available

1318612725.945695: nl80211: MLME event 38

1318612725.945696: nl80211: MLME event frame - hexdump(len=57): 10 00 3a 01 08 11 96 3d 17 90 b4 07 f9 9e 85 86 b4 07 f9 9e 85 86 60 87 01 04 00 00 02 c0 01 08 82 84 8b 96 24 30 48 6c 32 04 0c 12 18 60 dd 09 00 10 18 02 01 00 00 00 00

1318612725.945709: Association info event

1318612725.945710: resp_ies - hexdump(len=27): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 24 30 48 6c 32 04 0c 12 18 60 dd 09 00 10 18 02 01 00 00 00 00

1318612725.945716: freq=2437 MHz

1318612725.945717: State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

1318612725.945719: wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

1318612725.945720: netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

1318612725.946116: Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=b4:07:f9:9e:85:86

1318612725.946122: Associated with b4:07:f9:9e:85:86

1318612725.946123: WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

1318612725.946124: WPA: Clear old PTK

1318612725.946124: EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

1318612725.946125: EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

1318612725.946167: EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

1318612725.946168: EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

1318612725.946181: EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

1318612725.946182: EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state S_FORCE_AUTH

1318612725.946183: EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized

1318612725.946195: EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

1318612725.946196: Cancelling authentication timeout

1318612725.946197: State: ASSOCIATED -> COMPLETED

1318612725.946200: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

1318612725.946200: wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

1318612725.946201: netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

1318612725.946441: Cancelling scan request

1318612725.946454: nl80211: Event message available

1318612725.946461: nl80211: Ignore connect event (cmd=46) when using userspace SME

1318612725.946464: RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

1318612725.946466: netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

1318612725.946470: RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

1318612725.946473: RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

1318612725.946474: netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

1318612725.946475: RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

1318612725.946477: RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

1318612725.946478: netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

1318612725.946479: RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

1318612725.946481: RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

1318612725.946482: RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

1318612763.166706: CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

1318612763.166712: Removing interface wlan0

1318612763.166714: wpa_driver_nl80211_deauthenticate

1318612763.175179: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

1318612763.175186: State: COMPLETED -> DISCONNECTED

1318612763.175189: wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 1->0 (DORMANT)

1318612763.175191: netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

1318612763.183424: EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

1318612763.183431: EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

1318612763.183432: EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

1318612763.183489: EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

1318612763.183491: EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

1318612763.183504: EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

1318612763.183505: EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

1318612763.183518: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

1318612763.191300: BSS: Remove id 0 BSSID 88:25:2c:d3:7d:e4 SSID 'EasyBox-D37D38'

1318612763.191349: BSS: Remove id 1 BSSID 00:24:fe:ad:17:ed SSID 'Home'

1318612763.191352: BSS: Remove id 2 BSSID 00:21:91:2a:20:db SSID 'eichsfeld'

1318612763.191354: BSS: Remove id 3 BSSID 94:44:52:bb:53:f7 SSID 'belkin.36f7'

1318612763.191356: BSS: Remove id 4 BSSID bc:05:43:42:31:57 SSID 'FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7112'

1318612763.191358: BSS: Remove id 5 BSSID 7c:4f:b5:87:8c:e4 SSID 'ALICE-WLAN67'

1318612763.191359: BSS: Remove id 6 BSSID 00:1a:2a:04:bd:e6 SSID 'Arcor-04BD44'

1318612763.191361: BSS: Remove id 7 BSSID 00:17:9a:61:bd:79 SSID 'Skinnie@home'

1318612763.191363: BSS: Remove id 8 BSSID b4:07:f9:9e:85:86 SSID 'AndroidAP5031'

1318612763.191366: Cancelling scan request

1318612763.191367: Cancelling authentication timeout

1318612763.191368: netlink: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

```

----------

## Royal_ts

If i don't copy the content of wpa_supplicant -D.... it stops at

```

nl80211: Ignore connection event (cmd=46) when using userspace SME

```

By the way:

my /etc/wap_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf looks like that:

#Damit es funktioniert

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

#nur root darf WPA konfiguration lesen

ctrl_interface_group=0

#wpa_supplicant soll sich u scannen und AP auswahl kuemmern

ap_scan=1

eapol_version=1

fast_reauth=1

#unverschluesselter zugang

network={

ssid="AndroidAP5031"

key_mgmt=NONE

}

----------

## cach0rr0

moved last two posts from this thread as this is now past the hardware setup to the configuration

(nobody really looks in 'solved' threads to see if people need help, and I'm too busy during the days to really dedicate much time to helping)

----------

## Royal_ts

does nobody even has a hint for me?

i´m completely stuck.

----------

